# Gif Animator



## Avariel (28. Januar 2002)

Weis jemand wo man einen Freeware- Gif Animator downloaden kann?

Wohlgemerkt, Freeware, also keine Demos, Trials, usw.. wie sie überall im Net rumschwirren

Thx
Avariel


----------



## Christoph (28. Januar 2002)

*sorry*

mmhh, lass mich mal suchen .....................................................Shareware, Shareware, Shareware, verdammt alles SHAREWARE.....

sorry nichts gefunden...werde weiter suchen! VERSPROCHEN!


----------



## dinosaur (11. Februar 2002)

hi,

beim computerchannel.de gibts massenweise Shareware Programme, es hat aber auch einige Freeware Programme

http://www.computerchannel.de/download/kategorien.phtml?kat=196

cu


----------

